# Rascal's new look !



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Been to the groomer this morning, he took 2 1/2 hrs but is beautiful, soft and velvety !
Before...










and after !


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

he does look so soft!!!! time for a snuggle...I bet Rascal smells great!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Super soft look Rascal  ... I bet you smell good too ... always love your pics


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mo .. great minds think alike .. we all love a sweet smelling poo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahha we sure do!!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Now off to bathe Scamp, I didn't want him cut yet ! 
I took him for a long walk while Rascal was being pampered , we have a nature reserve close by so went there, was surprised that Scamp didn't go for a swim in the numerous lakes, but he still managed to get nice and muddy !


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely Rascal. He looks so pleased with himself


----------

